# Company with the Best cell phone coverage in N. GA mountains?



## pnome (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm looking to change service providers with my cell phone.

I'm on verizon, and I just know there has got to be a company with better coverage in N. GA   Specificly the mountains.



What do you guys recommend?


TIA


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 22, 2006)

I have had pretty good luck with coverage from Verizon. My buddy has Cingular and it's sketchy up there.


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Verizon probably has the best for most of Georgia.  Can you hear me now?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 22, 2006)

*Been up at the cabin in Cherry Log and verizon*

Has very good reception....


----------



## cball917 (Sep 24, 2006)

Verizon prob is the best service provider for the mtns. I work  for verizon and have had cingular before i came to verizon. Our coverage is better by far. Thats in as far ne as you can go in ga. As far as the west ga mtns i am not that sure. i think you said you have verizon and are not happy with your service?? what type of phone do you have?? That has a lot to do with service issues especially in the mtns.. I hope i was some assistance.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 24, 2006)

I've got Verizon and have better coverage than folks I know who have Cingular or Nextel.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 24, 2006)

Stay away from Nextel if you want to talk anywhere other than the interstate corridors. The coverage stinks.


----------



## brian chambers (Sep 24, 2006)

verizon has the best in the mnts


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 24, 2006)

NOT SPRINT!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been all over with Verizon and Cingular....Verizon is a 1000 times better...


----------



## rwseay (Sep 25, 2006)

Try a satellite phone.  They are more expensive but should give much better coverage in the mountains.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 25, 2006)

Had Nextel then changed to Verizon. Definitely alot better reception.


----------



## dbone (Sep 25, 2006)

Verizon rocks , Is everyone who uses Verizon updating their phones monthly ?? If not do this once a month dial *228 and select option #2 this updates any towers that may not have previously been used , this alone may help with your reception


----------



## Ozzie (Sep 25, 2006)

Try switching antennas on your phone also.  You can buy aftermarket telescoping antennas on Ebay for phones that have the screw in nub type antennas.  I bought one for my Motorola V180 and the reception is dramatically better.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 25, 2006)

Verizon can you hear me now


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 25, 2006)

DID YALL HEAR ME ? I SAID NOT SPRINT!!!!


----------



## pnome (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like I'm gonna stay with Verizon then.  Thank you all for your input!


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

if you dont mind me askin where are you havin trouble with service in ne ga???


----------



## Goat (Sep 29, 2006)

I have to go with Verizon too. It is rare to see no bars.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 29, 2006)

Just dont get sprint


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Sep 29, 2006)

whatever you dont go with sprint.  i just wanted to make sure yall heard branch.  he said not to go with sprint so i said dont go with sprint as well so yall would know he meant business when he said not to go with sprint.


----------



## pnome (Sep 29, 2006)

cball917 said:


> if you dont mind me askin where are you havin trouble with service in ne ga???




Around Coopers Creek and Blue Ridge WMA.


----------



## Goat (Oct 3, 2006)

pnome said:


> Around Coopers Creek and Blue Ridge WMA.



I have Verizon and I dont get nothin around Coopers Creek, not even on the main road.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Service*

I have cingular and have bars up in clayton out at warwoman  wma off the west fork of the chattuga.  With that being said, cingular claims to have the least dropped calls.  That is the biggest lie I have ever heard.  Well, you don't actually get dropped but you can't hear the people on the other end of the phone and they can't hear you.  This happens to my wife and I every other phone call.  I guess it doesn't matter if you have coverage if 911 can't hear you!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 3, 2006)

Just dont get sprint.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 3, 2006)

I have verizon, it is better than cingular to me. I live in Rabun county and most places I hunt and fish i have service. They are not as many "dead" spots as they used to be.

Just my 2 cents,  J.R.


----------

